# Kanger Subtank 22mm and Nano 18mm



## VapingSquid

Well it seemed inevitable that this would happen...

Just crazy considering I got my Subtank (25mm) a couple days ago 

It seems the airflow control has been changed - more like the Atlantis now. The Orings are bulkier (should sort out the small leaking here and there) and the drip tip is more of a wide bore now.

Looks great, that 22mm does!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Riddle

It does look great. The nano looks really interesting too


----------



## HPBotha

They should have released the 22mm first!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Riddle

HPBotha said:


> They should have released the 22mm first!



It would have made more sense to release the most common size first.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

HPBotha said:


> They should have released the 22mm first!



Agreed! That is very annoying! They did that because they knew we would buy what came first and then want a proper sized one!

Reactions: Agree 8


----------



## Dubz

Subtank mini 22mm
http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-subtank-mini-clearomizer

Subtank Nano 18.5mm
http://www.kangeronline.com/products/kanger-subtank-nano-clearomizer

I wanna get one of each of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

I agree @Rob Fisher its simply a sales tactic. one that clearly worked.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## andro

look like only the mini will be occ to rba coil and not the nano. correct ?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Dubz

andro said:


> look like only the mini will be occ to rba coil and not the nano. correct ?


That's correct.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Guunie

So glad I stopped myself from just buying this tank 2 days ago...Will definitely go for the 22mm now 

If only that nano had RBA too....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

A review of Subtank mini and nano by Vaping Greek

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## PeterHarris

ok so where can i buy my 22mm subtank from..... @vendors......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

Now we talking... a 22m Subtank! this i will but without a doubt! I knew this was coming... haha!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapingSquid

Now I'm just plain sad. The day after I get mine *crying*

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## John

Also pretty bummed. The Subtank's draw is too tight and the build deck is sheet. I see they improved both in the mini. Whats interesting is the Subtank is no longer on the Kanger site, only the mini and the nano. Whats the odds of it being a limited run?


----------



## free3dom

The best part of the Mini (22mm) is that it has the a larger juice capacity in RBA mode than the original - so you only lose 1.5ml in coil mode but you actually gain 0.3ml in RBA mode vs the original. This makes the 25mm SubTank mostly redundant to me personally, as I would run it in RBA mode most of the time. Also you don't need to replace the top section when switching between coil/RBA. Definitely a winner

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

PeterHarris said:


> ok so where can i buy my 22mm subtank from..... @vendors......



@PeterHarris 
Good morning!
Please remember that retailers cant respond directly and promote their products in the general forums
Rather start a new thread in the "who has stock" forum in the retailer and vendor area

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Pauly Meatballs on the issue.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Nano and Mini now available in USA... Hopefully we will see them locally real soon!

http://www.vapordna.com/category-s/1920.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekardy

Also in the UK,

https://www.ukecigstore.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=subtank+mini+nano/

So hopefully really really soon.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Rip on the SubTank Mini!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

My initial thoughts on the SubTank Mini....1 hour of chain vaping later 

Holy vooping crap it's fantastic 

Amazing flavour, fantastic vapor production, nice airflow settings, and my Miss RTA for 2014/2015 (she's very pretty) 

Been using the RBA base exclusively (with the pre-installed 0.5 Ohm coil)...

On the smallest airflow setting (with a tighter driptip) it's a perfect mouth-to-lung machine too - the stock driptip is a bit wide open for MTL, but with the Taifun and mPT3 tips it's pefect! 

Will do a full review after prolonged use...which, if initial performance is anything to go by, it will be full time 

Might have to lie down a bit...think I starting to turn a wee bit silver 

Initial score: 10/10 ...let's see if this holds up over time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

After my experience with the Goblin on the Sigelei 100W+ and watching Rip's review of the Sub Tank Mini I decided to give both the full sized and Mini Sub Tank a go on the regulated device rather than on a Mech Mod... These are both excellent tanks! I would suggest that the Sub Tanks need a regulated device to find your sweet spot! Both tanks will go into rotation now that I have the most awesome Sigelei!

I'll start with the Goblin on the Sigelei 100+ (which will run out in an hour) and then switch to the Mini and keep the normal tank as back up!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Rob Fisher said:


> After my experience with the Goblin on the Sigelei 100W+ and watching Rip's review of the Sub Tank Mini I decided to give both the full sized and Mini Sub Tank a go on the regulated device rather than on a Mech Mod... These are both excellent tanks! I would suggest that the Sub Tanks need a regulated device to find your sweet spot! Both tanks will go into rotation now that I have the most awesome Sigelei!
> 
> I'll start with the Goblin on the Sigelei 100+ (which will run out in an hour) and then switch to the Mini and keep the normal tank as back up!
> 
> View attachment 20480



That Sigelei 100W+ seems to be treating you very well Rob 
Always a sound investment with Sigelei it seems

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

free3dom said:


> That Sigelei 100W+ seems to be treating you very well Rob
> Always a sound investment with Sigelei it seems



It's pretty big size wise but it's great quality just like all it's predecessors! Sigelei's rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ashley A

Well I got the 25mm and I'm not too fussed about these. I've already been using it for a while instead of waiting and it holds more juice which I like for those days when you go out for extended periods and don't want to have to stress about finishing your liquid or carrying another bottle or spare gear.


----------



## free3dom

Ashley A said:


> Well I got the 25mm and I'm not too fussed about these. I've already been using it for a while instead of waiting and it holds more juice which I like for those days when you go out for extended periods and don't want to have to stress about finishing your liquid or carrying another bottle or spare gear.



If you stick primarily to using the manufacturer coils (not the RBA) then the 25mm is indeed a great tank for it's extended capacity. I don't have one, so I can't compare, but I've been told that the 25mm and the Mini behave differently with regards to flavour though. 

I've been vaping the 22mm since I got it this afternoon and it's just been fantastic. Simply love this tank

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin

So as many of you know I have been searching to a flavour tank, @Silver and many others suggested the mAN, I finally pulled the trigger on the Subtank nano because of the reviews I have seen online. Big mistake, this tank has ruined me for my other tanks, in comparison they just seem beyond mediocre....

The flavour is alive, like one reviewer said it's like drinking the juice.. The vapour is outstanding, I like a tighter draw much like what @Silver describes but on this nano, I prefer the wide open setting even though I vape mouth to lung. 
That's because the vape is much cooler.

I have the istick 20w and the trusty MVP so the I can only use the tank on the istick. I must get a MVP 20w for my baby even if I have to get one overseas. Then get another subtank, probably the mini.

Apologies to my mPt 3's for the neglect but my new chick has the goods ATM.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

Raslin said:


> So as many of you know I have been searching to a flavour tank, @Silver and many others suggested the mAN, I finally pulled the trigger on the Subtank nano because of the reviews I have seen online. Big mistake, this tank has ruined me for my other tanks, in comparison they just seem beyond mediocre....
> 
> The flavour is alive, like one reviewer said it's like drinking the juice.. The vapour is outstanding, I like a tighter draw much like what @Silver describes but on this nano, I prefer the wide open setting even though I vape mouth to lung.
> That's because the vape is much cooler.
> 
> I have the istick 20w and the trusty MVP so the I can only use the tank on the istick. I must get a MVP 20w for my baby even if I have to get one overseas. Then get another subtank, probably the mini.
> 
> Apologies to my mPt 3's for the neglect but my new chick has the goods ATM.



Nice one @Raslin - and that sounds super!
Glad you enjoying it.

The vaping journey is indeed remarkable and filled with so many suprises - both good and bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Raslin said:


> So as many of you know I have been searching to a flavour tank, @Silver and many others suggested the mAN, I finally pulled the trigger on the Subtank nano because of the reviews I have seen online. Big mistake, this tank has ruined me for my other tanks, in comparison they just seem beyond mediocre....
> 
> The flavour is alive, like one reviewer said it's like drinking the juice.. The vapour is outstanding, I like a tighter draw much like what @Silver describes but on this nano, I prefer the wide open setting even though I vape mouth to lung.
> That's because the vape is much cooler.
> 
> I have the istick 20w and the trusty MVP so the I can only use the tank on the istick. I must get a MVP 20w for my baby even if I have to get one overseas. Then get another subtank, probably the mini.
> 
> Apologies to my mPt 3's for the neglect but my new chick has the goods ATM.



Good to hear the positive feedback on the SubTank Nano. I feel very similar about the Mini...just such a fantastic tank that I've been neglecting everything else 

Might have to give the Nano a go and see how it compares

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

I'm enjoying the subtank mini on my sigelei 100w plus so much that i'm thinking of getting another subtank mini or nano for when my sigelei 30w mini arrives . @free3dom I've also been neglecting my other tanks and actually sold my lemo and smok BT50 yesterday

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> I'm enjoying the subtank mini on my sigelei 100w plus so much that i'm thinking of getting another subtank mini or nano for when my sigelei 30w mini arrives . @free3dom I've also been neglecting my other tanks and actually sold my lemo and smok BT50 yesterday



Truly a game changer IMO 
But even so, I'd never part with my Lemo...even if it is just gathering dust right now 

Either the Mini or Nano would go amazingly well with the Sigelei Mini I think...where are you getting it from (the Sigelei)?


----------



## Raslin

Just found the MVP 20w in country  so thinking of getting the mini for that. They should go brilliantly together.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Raslin said:


> Just found the MVP 20w in country  so thinking of getting the mini for that. They should go brilliantly together.



I'm of the opinion that the SubTank Mini would go well with just about every device out there - so do it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

@free3dom I ordered the sigelei mini from ukecigstore as none of the vendors answered me when I posted in "who has stock". I was thinking of getting the Lemo drop as many are saying that flavour is better in the Lemo drop than the full size Lemo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> @free3dom I ordered the sigelei mini from ukecigstore as none of the vendors answered me when I posted in "who has stock". I was thinking of getting the Lemo drop as many are saying that flavour is better in the Lemo drop than the full size Lemo.



With all the new devices now I guess the vendors are having to cherry pick what they bring in. I'm sure someone will bring it in eventually, but the wait can be excruciating 

The Lemo Drop is a great atty, but nowadays I'd recommend the SubTank Mini instead...purely for the fact that it matches (probably beats) the Lemo on flavour and it just is that more versatile and good looking 

Nothing wrong with the Lemo (still a brilliant tank)...it's just that I've been vaping the SubTank non-stop for about 4 days now and it is off the charts - can't seem to find anything wrong with it, except that I only have one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz

Yeah having only one subtank mini is also becoming a problem for me . As soon as vendors have them in stock again i'm gonna get another

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Zuzu88

Subtank is a boss! Been vaping now 3 weeks and I love it. My other tanks just don't do it. The stock coils are brilliant, and exceptionally easy to rebuild. 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> Yeah having only one subtank mini is also becoming a problem for me . As soon as vendors have them in stock again i'm gonna get another



I was thinking the exact same thing 
And maybe a little Nano baby for mom+dad Mini

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz

For sure! I think Vapeking is expecting stock in this week actually

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom

Zuzu88 said:


> Subtank is a boss! Been vaping now 3 weeks and I love it. My other tanks just don't do it. The stock coils are brilliant, and exceptionally easy to rebuild.
> 
> Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing



I haven't even gotten around to rebuilding it yet...and haven't even tried a coil, original RBA coil all the way so far 
I will get to it...but damn I just can't resist quickly rewicking it and then....filling it up again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> For sure! I think Vapeking is expecting stock in this week actually



Brilliant, thanks...I'll be keeping a watchful eye on them then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zuzu88

free3dom said:


> I haven't even gotten around to rebuilding it yet...and haven't even tried a coil, original RBA coil all the way so far
> I will get to it...but damn I just can't resist quickly rewicking it and then....filling it up again


I still need to try the rba base....and I like the bad ass look it has 

Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

Zuzu88 said:


> I still need to try the rba base....and I like the bad ass look it has
> 
> Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing


The RBA base works fantastic. I haven't had a dry hit at all with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom

Zuzu88 said:


> I still need to try the rba base....and I like the bad ass look it has
> 
> Sent via a Dual-Coil Sub Ohm Cloud Bomb Thing



It really is the best looking atomizer I've ever seen...which is of course very subjective, but damn I love the way it looks 
The RBA base is fantastic and as @Dubz said no dry hits for me either so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

I just rebuilt the SubTank Mini's RBA base with a 1.0 Ohm spaced out micro coil 

This is officially the easiest build I've ever done. If you've ever considered getting into rebuilding this tank is by far the best option for a newbie, or an oldie (olbie?  ) who is tired of struggling with difficult build decks 

Took me all of 5 seconds to attach my new coil, wicked it in no time and the vape is awesome 

Get one! (or three) 

Edit:
Took me one week (on the stock RBA coil) before rebuilding this device....which is a new record for me

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

free3dom said:


> I just rebuilt the SubTank Mini's RBA base with a 1.0 Ohm spaced out micro coil
> 
> This is officially the easiest build I've ever done. If you've ever considered getting into rebuilding this tank is by far the best option for a newbie, or an oldie (olbie?  ) who is tired of struggling with difficult build decks
> 
> Took me all of 5 seconds to attach my new coil, wicked it in no time and the vape is awesome
> 
> Get one! (or three)
> 
> Edit:
> Took me one week (on the stock RBA coil) before rebuilding this device....which is a new record for me


I did my first successful rebuild of a stock coil today  26ga kanthal 2.4mm ID 4 wraps 0.6ohms. Ko Gen Do wick

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> I did my first successful rebuild of a stock coil today  26ga kanthal 2.4mm ID 4 wraps 0.6ohms. Ko Gen Do wick



How is the vape on the rebuilt coil? I'm betting it's better, even if it is the same


----------



## Dubz

free3dom said:


> How is the vape on the rebuilt coil? I'm betting it's better, even if it is the same


I honestly can't say. It might be marginally better. I'm waiting for 24ga kanthal so I can get more wraps for more contact area so I can maybe do 0.5 or 0.4 ohms.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

huffnpuff said:


>




It really does not get easier than this to build a coil 

I'll just add that I used way less cotton than Rip. I've rewicked about 4 times now and find that less is better - not too little, but not too much (just touching the deck on each side) 

With too much cotton it expands and blocks the juice channels leading to some dry hits

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Ye I've had mine since Wednesday... I think... It's been solid, best thing i can say about it, is the power efficiency. I'm using the 0.5 ohm OCC coil at 15W, and its working remarkably well. Haven't fiddled with the RBA base. But I'm a bit skeptical, those wicking holes are mighty small. 

Flavour and vapor are good on the OCC coil. Slightly more vapor than my modded Lemo, but slightly less flavour than the Lemo too. Guess its a trade off

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ye I've had mine since Wednesday... I think... It's been solid, best thing i can say about it, is the power efficiency. I'm using the 0.5 ohm OCC coil at 15W, and its working remarkably well. Haven't fiddled with the RBA base. But I'm a bit skeptical, those wicking holes are mighty small.
> 
> Flavour and vapor are good on the OCC coil. Slightly more vapor than my modded Lemo, but slightly less flavour than the Lemo too. Guess its a trade off


There's nothing be to be sceptical about with regards to the juice holes on the RBA deck. It wicks very well. No dry hits in sight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I'll add, its vastly better made than the Atlantis. IMHO, it looks a lot nicer. Them red o-rings

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I'll add, its vastly better made than the Atlantis. IMHO, it looks a lot nicer. Them red o-rings


For sure, it definitely is some serious eye candy.


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Ye I've had mine since Wednesday... I think... It's been solid, best thing i can say about it, is the power efficiency. I'm using the 0.5 ohm OCC coil at 15W, and its working remarkably well. Haven't fiddled with the RBA base. But I'm a bit skeptical, those wicking holes are mighty small.
> 
> Flavour and vapor are good on the OCC coil. Slightly more vapor than my modded Lemo, but slightly less flavour than the Lemo too. Guess its a trade off



I was just as skeptical of those mini teeny tiny juice channels, but even chain vaping this I get no dry hits - except when I "over-wicked" it, and even then it took a bit of work on my part 

I find the flavour on the SubTank quite a bit better than the Lemo, but I've been using the RBA base exclusively (haven't even tried it with a coil)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks - these posts are very informative
Looks like a super tank

Does it fill the same way as the Lemo? (With a little screw at the base?)
And does one need one of those thin needle tip plastic bottles to fill it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee

Silver said:


> Thanks - these posts are very informative
> Looks like a super tank
> 
> Does it fill the same way as the Lemo? (With a little screw at the base?)
> And does one need one of those thin needle tip plastic bottles to fill it?


It fills exactly like the EVODs, just much wider, you could even fill it by pouring straight from the bottle with out having to hunt a dropper or a syringe

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Thanks - these posts are very informative
> Looks like a super tank
> 
> Does it fill the same way as the Lemo? (With a little screw at the base?)
> And does one need one of those thin needle tip plastic bottles to fill it?


To fill you remove the entire base with the coil/rba attached. No need for needle tip bottles. you can also replace coils or change coil on rba without emptying the tank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Thanks - these posts are very informative
> Looks like a super tank
> 
> Does it fill the same way as the Lemo? (With a little screw at the base?)
> And does one need one of those thin needle tip plastic bottles to fill it?



No, and it's one of it's best features 

It fills like every other Kanger Clearomizer. So you can get to the coil/RBA base without emptying the tank

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom

Three for one special

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks guys, this really sounds like my kind of tank!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Here you go, popped mine open quick so you get a better idea of how much space we're talking about.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Thanks guys, this really sounds like my kind of tank!



It really would be a perfect fit for your "mindless vaping at the PC" requirement. I still love the Lemo, but the convenience and slightly improved flavour of the SubTank has edged out the Lemo as my favourite tank 

And the size is just fantastic...here is a comparison with the Lemo (which you have so you can compare)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks @free3dom , i like the picture. Lol, i see the Lemo got demoted to the iStick and the Subtank got the spot on the mini Dragon

The subtank mini does look a bit smaller than the Lemo. I get about 4.5 ml into my lemo. Wonder how much the subtank takes. Looks like 3.5ml to me in that pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Thanks @free3dom , i like the picture. Lol, i see the Lemo got demoted to the iStick and the Subtank got the spot on the mini Dragon
> 
> The subtank mini does look a bit smaller than the Lemo. I get about 4.5 ml into my lemo. Wonder how much the subtank takes. Looks like 3.5ml to me in that pic


The Subtank mini takes around 4.2ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Dubz said:


> The Subtank mini takes around 4.2ml



Thanks @Dubz - thats a decent amount of juice


----------



## Dubz

Silver said:


> Thanks @Dubz - thats a decent amount of juice


You are welcome. For sure it's a good amount and you get the same amount with filling whether you use stock coils or the RBA.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

@Silver....yep, poor little Lemo has to be content on the iStick now 

As @Dubz said, the Subtank actually matches the Lemo for tank size too!

I can not praise this tank any more (or I'd have to get a job at KangerTech) but it really was instantly impressive to me 

Here are a few more pics I took but never got around to posting (seems like a good time) 

Disassembled




Inside the box (it comes with so many extra goodies, including a spare glass for the tank)



RBA Base vs Stock Coil



RBA Base with factory coil

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

Great photos @free3dom 
Thanks

Nice they give a spare glass tank

And that factory fitted RBA coil looks really good!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Silver said:


> Great photos @free3dom
> Thanks
> 
> Nice they give a spare glass tank
> 
> And that factory fitted RBA coil looks really good!



It actually is a great factory coil...used it for an entire week before replacing it with my own - and I only replaced it because I wanted to have a go at rebuilding it 

They even include a spare 0.5 Ohm factory RBA coil that you only need to re-attach to the RBA base. I skipped this to give my own 1.0 Ohm a try, and it's working beautifully 

I have also been using their included Japanese Cotton for wicking and it is fantastic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey

free3dom said:


> It actually is a great factory coil...used it for an entire week before replacing it with my own - and I only replaced it because I wanted to have a go at rebuilding it
> 
> They even include a spare 0.5 Ohm factory RBA coil that you only need to re-attach to the RBA base. I skipped this to give my own 1.0 Ohm a try, and it's working beautifully
> 
> I have also been using their included Japanese Cotton for wicking and it is fantastic


Never rebuilt before and tried on my rda base on the mini. First two oulls were insane, from there....... Burnt, what could I have done wrong


----------



## Dubz

Jakey said:


> Never rebuilt before and tried on my rda base on the mini. First two oulls were insane, from there....... Burnt, what could I have done wrong


Either you have too much wick through your coil or too little. Too much will choke the wick meaning the juice cannot saturate your wick efficiently as the wick is too tight/compacted in your coil. If you have too little/too loose the juice between the coil and wick just burns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Jakey

Thanks lemme play around with it a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

Jakey said:


> Never rebuilt before and tried on my rda base on the mini. First two oulls were insane, from there....... Burnt, what could I have done wrong



For me that was down to wicking. It really doesn't like too much wick because the juice channels are so small.

What I did was to cut the wick so that it touches the bottom of the base without having to be folded much, then primed it with juice and pressed it down. The cotton expands quite a bit so less is required and more will just block the channels.

Here is a pic of my current wick after a day of use...I used very little and you can see it expanded a lot but does not cover the juice channels - not a single dry hit so far, and I've been chain vaping 




Edit:
I'll also mention that even though Rip uses a lot of cotton in his build (video on previous page) he packs it in very lightly - this should work too, but I have not tested it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## dekardy

I have to agreed will all that this is an amazing little tank. And right now its all I'm using.

I do however have a bit of an issue and really hope that you guys can help me or at least point me in a direction.

So whenever I use the RBA I get a check atomizer on my rDNA40, well mostly. Pop the OCC coil back in and no issue. Put the RBA in, check atomizer. So something is wrong on the RBA right? Well here's the kicker, if I put the Subtank with RBA on my SVD 2 there's no issues what so ever. Put it back on the rDNA40 and I get a check attomizer. So perhaps something is wrong on the rDNA40 however with OCC Coils it's fine and every other RTA I have works fine on the rDNA40. So in summery:

rDNA40 with Subtank RBA - Check Attomizer
rDNA40 with Subtank OCC - Just fine
rDNA40 with Other Attys - Just fine
SVD 2 with Subtank RBA - Just fine.

Initially I thought perhaps the center pin is not making connection but then why does it work on the SVD 2. I'm really confused and would appreciate some help.


----------



## Silver

It could be that the pin is not making contact on the rDNA 40 and the SVD2 it does.
Maybe you need to "wiggle" something on the rDNA 40 or adjust something on it to make it make proper contact.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom

dekardy said:


> I have to agreed will all that this is an amazing little tank. And right now its all I'm using.
> 
> I do however have a bit of an issue and really hope that you guys can help me or at least point me in a direction.
> 
> So whenever I use the RBA I get a check atomizer on my rDNA40, well mostly. Pop the OCC coil back in and no issue. Put the RBA in, check atomizer. So something is wrong on the RBA right? Well here's the kicker, if I put the Subtank with RBA on my SVD 2 there's no issues what so ever. Put it back on the rDNA40 and I get a check attomizer. So perhaps something is wrong on the rDNA40 however with OCC Coils it's fine and every other RTA I have works fine on the rDNA40. So in summery:
> 
> rDNA40 with Subtank RBA - Check Attomizer
> rDNA40 with Subtank OCC - Just fine
> rDNA40 with Other Attys - Just fine
> SVD 2 with Subtank RBA - Just fine.
> 
> Initially I thought perhaps the center pin is not making connection but then why does it work on the SVD 2. I'm really confused and would appreciate some help.



That is indeed strange and all I can guess is that the pin of the RBA is slightly shorter than the OCC pin. This pin seems to push down on the pin in the base a little and it might be that the RBA pin does not push it quite as far, causing the bottom of the 510 pin to protrude less. I'm only guessing here, but this seems to be the only way for this to happen.

Unfortunately I just refilled my tank and don't want to deal with all the juice, but it would be easy to check. Put the RBA base and OCC coil on their pins next to one another then look whether the top of the threading is aligned or not. If not, then it is definitely a pin length issue, otherwise it might be that the RBA has a short that only shows up every now and then (and maybe by pure coincidence only when you attach it to the rDNA 

The pin on the RBA screws out completely, so you could also (for testing) unscrew it a bit before inserting the RBA base.

Edit:
Almost forgot, there is also an insulator around the RBA pin screw (as well as under the RBA deck)...make sure these are in place and preventing the pin/base from touching other parts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dekardy

Checked the center pin on the RBA and at first it looks like it's shorter however the RBA is screws in deeper so if you compare it at the rubber seal its the same length as the OCC Coil. Both the rDNA and the SVD 2 has spring loaded center pins however the SVD's pin is harder to push down than the rDNA so perhaps that? But then why does the OCC Coils work fine, so damn confused right now. As soon as I'm finished with the juice in the tank I'll take everything apart and have another go.

EDIT:

Yes checked the insulators and they are in place. Figured that IF that was the case I could rather get a "short" or "low resistance" error instead.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## free3dom

dekardy said:


> Checked the center pin on the RBA and at first it looks like it's shorter however the RBA is screws in deeper so if you compare it at the rubber seal its the same length as the OCC Coil. Both the rDNA and the SVD 2 has spring loaded center pins however the SVD's pin is harder to push down than the rDNA so perhaps that? But then why does the OCC Coils work fine, so damn confused right now. As soon as I'm finished with the juice in the tank I'll take everything apart and have another go.



In that case I'd recommend checking the insulators. So basically do a full disasembly of the RBA base.

In the video below Rip does this to show the insulators - it's around the 11:00 mark


----------



## dekardy

free3dom said:


> In that case I'd recommend checking the insulators. So basically do a full disasembly of the RBA base.
> 
> In the video below Rip does this to show the insulators - it's around the 11:00 mark




Yes checked already and the insulators are in place. Figured that IF that was the case I could rather get a "short" or "low resistance" error instead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

dekardy said:


> Yes checked already and the insulators are in place. Figured that IF that was the case I could rather get a "short" or "low resistance" error instead.



Ah okay. Next idea 

Check the bottom pin while screwing in the OCC and the RBA coil and see if it moves (i.e. extends out a bit or not). This would be the easiest way to determine if the pin extends more/less with the two different coils.


----------



## dekardy

free3dom said:


> Ah okay. Next idea
> 
> Check the bottom pin while screwing in the OCC and the RBA coil and see if it moves (i.e. extends out a bit or not). This would be the easiest way to determine if the pin extends more/less with the two different coils.



Tank almost empty. Running at 20W, which for me is ALOT, sucking the life out of it.  aaaaand. Dry hit, she's empty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

BumbleBee said:


> Here you go, popped mine open quick so you get a better idea of how much space we're talking about.
> 
> View attachment 20982



Thanks @BumbleBee - dont know how but I missed this photo of yours
Looks good - thanks
Simple fill procedure
I like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekardy

Ha ha, just my luck. Damn I really just can't win. Popped everything in the USC. Removed and dried everything. Started building the RBA. Center pin through the round peek insulator then through the base and, no no no, its gone. The flat peek insulator that goes on top of the base, missing. But it was here just now. 

Any case let's see what the rDNA says/does when there's a missing peek insulator. Well it works I get a reading of 0.06, that's strange half expected a "low resistance" error. Wait it works! Well of course it works. Of course it will work now, now that I can't use it anymore.

Wonder if any of the vendors will be able to get spare part, more specifically peek insulators, on the subtanks.


----------



## free3dom

dekardy said:


> Ha ha, just my luck. Damn I really just can't win. Popped everything in the USC. Removed and dried everything. Started building the RBA. Center pin through the round peek insulator then through the base and, no no no, its gone. The flat peek insulator that goes on top of the base, missing. But it was here just now.
> 
> Any case let's see what the rDNA says/does when there's a missing peek insulator. Well it works I get a reading of 0.06, that's strange half expected a "low resistance" error. Wait it works! Well of course it works. Of course it will work now, now that I can't use it anymore.
> 
> Wonder if any of the vendors will be able to get spare part, more specifically peek insulators, on the subtanks.



Ah crap...that's terrible 

I'm not sure if anyone will have just the insulators, but I've been thinking that someone should stock the RBA base - it is replaceable and can be damaged/lost just like a OCC coil, so they should be selling them separately. Haven't seen any though and I suspect it might be a while (if indeed it happens) before we see them on our shores 

Time to start scouring around for your missing piece I think 

EDIT:
It just ocured to me that because the original teflon insulators were problematic, KangerTech did send out replacements - so they should be available. Just don't think any of the problematic versions ended up here. Maybe contact whoever you bought from (or Vape Club, they're very helpful always) to find out if they can get some.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekardy

Was thinking the same, peek insulators replacing the teflon ones, but fortunately the OCC heads are really easy to rebuild. 26 gauge kanthal 6/7 wraps, 1.04 ohms is running perfect. I do however prefer the lower juice holes on the RBA to the ones on the OCC heads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## huffnpuff

About the RBA insulators, I impressed how quick Kanger responded, Gen 1 had the white Teflon which was quickly replaced by the clear gen2 PEEK, and I see in my Sub-mini that I picked up on Thursday that there is now a tan/brown gen3 PEEK insulators, which are even more heat resistant than the clear. Well Done!

PS: Even though we don't like it, the upside of US getting all the goodies first, is that they get to deal with any issues first, so when it hits our shores, we get a better product in the end

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

huffnpuff said:


> About the RBA insulators, I impressed how quick Kanger responded, Gen 1 had the white Teflon which was quickly replaced by the clear gen2 PEEK, and I see in my Sub-mini that I picked up on Thursday that there is now a tan/brown gen3 PEEK insulators, which are even more heat resistant than the clear. Well Done!
> 
> PS: Even though we don't like it, the upside of US getting all the goodies first, is that they get to deal with any issues first, so when it hits our shores, we get a better product in the end



That's great news, but I'm guessing that the gen3 insulators are really only required for builds at very low ohms (that get plenty hot) - with the 0.5 Ohm coil they included I had zero issues. 

Great of Kanger to keep improving and solving a problem that won't even affect they majority of users though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekardy

Stop die klok. Stop the clock. I found the f̶e̶e̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶p̶u̶c̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ peek insulator.

Turns out I threw it in the dustbin .

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver

dekardy said:


> Stop die klok. Stop the clock. I found the f̶e̶e̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶p̶u̶c̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ peek insulator.
> 
> Turns out I threw it in the dustbin .



Super @dekardy 
Hope you get it all going

Can you celebrate the find by now uploading a cool avatar pic for yourself!
Helps us all to recognise your posts

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## dekardy

Ha, yeah still looking for a avatar pic, basically looking for Tux vaping, or for the less informed a penguin vaping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex

dekardy said:


> Stop die klok. Stop the clock. I found the f̶e̶e̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶p̶u̶c̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ peek insulator.
> 
> Turns out I threw it in the dustbin .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## free3dom

dekardy said:


> Stop die klok. Stop the clock. I found the f̶e̶e̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶p̶u̶c̶k̶i̶n̶g̶ peek insulator.
> 
> Turns out I threw it in the dustbin .





Silver said:


> Super @dekardy
> Hope you get it all going
> 
> Can you celebrate the find by now uploading a cool avatar pic for yourself!
> Helps us all to recognise your posts



Congratulations 

Must have been quite relieved to find it 

I suggest this as you avatar pic - so you'll never lose it again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## free3dom

dekardy said:


> Ha, yeah still looking for a avatar pic, basically looking for Tux vaping, or for the less informed a penguin vaping.



Cool idea, never seen little Tux take a vape...poor fella, he needs a kernel update 

Here's the closest I've seen to a vape related penguin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dekardy

Since I can't find the avatar I'm looking for I'll settle for this one for now cause it's pretty spot on lately with the subtank mini.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## dekardy

Ok so back to the initial problem, "check atomizer".

So it would seem that it's definitely the center pin not making contact with the RBA. Fixing it was fortunately, well for me at least, quite easy. Don't over tighten the RBA's center pin. So none of that "Frikkie gaan haal vir my die vise grip" stuff. A common mistake we Afrikaners or perhaps even South Africans have. That's how I stripped my nautilus mini. I also think that the softer spring on the rDNA is somewhat to blame here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom

dekardy said:


> Ok so back to the initial problem, "check atomizer".
> 
> So it would seem that it's definitely the center pin not making contact with the RBA. Fixing it was fortunately, well for me at least, quite easy. Don't over tighten the RBA's center pin. So none of that "Frikkie gaan haal vir my die vise grip" stuff. A common mistake we Afrikaners or perhaps even South Africans have. That's how I stripped my nautilus mini. I also think that the softer spring on the rDNA is somewhat to blame here.



Glad you got it working...so it seems the RBA base pin is slightly "less long" than the OCC pin (and even less when tightened to the max) - makes sense since the two have very different pin designs 

I don't really think that the softer spring has much to do with it but rather that the rDNA's pin is slightly lower in it's hole than the pin on the SVD...as long as the tank's pin makes contact with the mod pin it should work, the spring is only to ensure the tank can be screwed down completely (to sit flush) if the pin is longer - this is why I prefer adjustable+spring loaded pins 

So all in all it was a good day for you and your SubTank Mini 
Had a check atomizer error - fixed
Lost a peek insulator - found
Needed an avatar - found (even if temporary)


----------



## Silver

Great stuff @dekardy 
Glad you got it sorted
And thanks dor uploading an avatar pic. I love that pic! So true!


----------



## Ricgt

Maybe it is just me but I am completely blown away with the Subtank Mini, like awestruck in fact. It started with the 1.2ohm coil and some Craft Vapour Pining Juliette. Flavour and vapour was in the stratosphere, airflow perfect at the widest setting and that pineapple and menthol… Mmmmmm Ohhh yeah complete explosion of flavour! Like I have never experienced it before with this juice even though it is my ADV.

Then watched Rip's vid on the RBA section and decided to give it a whirl… Gave it a good wash and chucked out the preinstalled coil. Plonked in a 26g spaced 0.7ohm 3mm id coil and wicked it with the cotton provided with the Subtank just for s**t's and giggles. Wicked it like a chop because I was struggling a bit with trying to get the cotton in properly so though "yeah, this is gonna taste like Grand Ma's ass…"

MIND BLOWN! It has been so epic, even at 35W she is running like a champ, not a dry hit in sight. Who would have thunk that a commercial setup like this would not only have amazing off the shelf coils like the OCC ones but when you rebuild it, it's even better. I mean every one goes on about "killer this" and "killer that" and for me personally, this kills my Lemo, billow, Aqua… In fact everything is dead. I went back to my Magma and chucked in some of the same juice with the same cotton just to compare and you know what. The Subtank mini killed that in terms of flavour.

So big ups to Kanger for ruining me when it comes to all my atties. This thing is the bomb!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## free3dom

Ricgt said:


> Maybe it is just me but I am completely blown away with the Subtank Mini, like awestruck in fact. It started with the 1.2ohm coil and some Craft Vapour Pining Juliette. Flavour and vapour was in the stratosphere, airflow perfect at the widest setting and that pineapple and menthol… Mmmmmm Ohhh yeah complete explosion of flavour! Like I have never experienced it before with this juice even though it is my ADV.
> 
> Then watched Rip's vid on the RBA section and decided to give it a whirl… Gave it a good wash and chucked out the preinstalled coil. Plonked in a 26g spaced 0.7ohm 3mm id coil and wicked it with the cotton provided with the Subtank just for s**t's and giggles. Wicked it like a chop because I was struggling a bit with trying to get the cotton in properly so though "yeah, this is gonna taste like Grand Ma's ass…"
> 
> MIND BLOWN! It has been so epic, even at 35W she is running like a champ, not a dry hit in sight. Who would have thunk that a commercial setup like this would not only have amazing off the shelf coils like the OCC ones but when you rebuild it, it's even better. I mean every one goes on about "killer this" and "killer that" and for me personally, this kills my Lemo, billow, Aqua… In fact everything is dead. I went back to my Magma and chucked in some of the same juice with the same cotton just to compare and you know what. The Subtank mini killed that in terms of flavour.
> 
> So big ups to Kanger for ruining me when it comes to all my atties. This thing is the bomb!



Just read the rest of this thread...it's what we've all been saying this whole time 
Really is a killer tank...best so far

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

anyone else notice that sometimes it leaks for no apparent reason? then after it'll go days without leaking... then all of a sudden it leaks again?


----------



## Dubz

n0ugh7_zw said:


> anyone else notice that sometimes it leaks for no apparent reason? then after it'll go days without leaking... then all of a sudden it leaks again?


No leaking at all for me.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## dekardy

n0ugh7_zw said:


> anyone else notice that sometimes it leaks for no apparent reason? then after it'll go days without leaking... then all of a sudden it leaks again?



None for me either.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee

No leaks yet, but I've only had mine for a few days, so far so good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## free3dom

@n0ugh7_zw not a single leak on my side either 

Maybe one of your tank seals is a bit stuffed, try replacing them perhaps. 
Or if it's leaking out the bottom then check the OCC/RBA if it may be leaking and replace/fix that


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

I Think the cotton in my OCC coil has given out... Hence the leaks

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@free3dom Just switched out to the RBA base. Flavour is better, but the draw is definitely tighter... Also found the real cause of my leak. 
Condensation inside the AFC ring... which is highly odd, because i never, ever blow into the atomizer.


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @free3dom Just switched out to the RBA base. Flavour is better, but the draw is definitely tighter... Also found the real cause of my leak.
> Condensation inside the AFC ring... which is highly odd, because i never, ever blow into the atomizer.



Tighter draw than the OCC? That's very interesting - I've yet to try one 

The condensation is very odd, especially if it happens with both the OCC and the RBA base. I've never had this at all, in fact I was curious about it the other day and stuffed the entire base full of tissue to see if there was any juice in there and the tissue came out dry 

In my mind blowing would be the only way to get juice down there (besides leaking through the airflow hole). Are you using the stock drip tip? Maybe some juice is accumulating in the chimney and dripping down - but even then it should just land on the wick?!?

This is very mysterious


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

free3dom said:


> Tighter draw than the OCC? That's very interesting - I've yet to try one
> 
> The condensation is very odd, especially if it happens with both the OCC and the RBA base. I've never had this at all, in fact I was curious about it the other day and stuffed the entire base full of tissue to see if there was any juice in there and the tissue came out dry
> 
> In my mind blowing would be the only way to get juice down there (besides leaking through the airflow hole). Are you using the stock drip tip? Maybe some juice is accumulating in the chimney and dripping down - but even then it should just land on the wick?!?
> 
> This is very mysterious




It's the only explanation i can come up with. I'm using my stingray driptip. I didn't really care for the stock one. That said even using the stock one, I can see condensation in the chimney is an issue. But you're right, it should just flow back onto the coil, and get wicked up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> It's the only explanation i can come up with. I'm using my stingray driptip. I didn't really care for the stock one. That said even using the stock one, I can see condensation in the chimney is an issue. But you're right, it should just flow back onto the coil, and get wicked up



Only thing I can think of doing is to completely disassemble everything...soak it in water for a bit and then put it all back together again - it's the vaping equivalent of turning it off and on again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

free3dom said:


> Only thing I can think of doing is to completely disassemble everything...soak it in water for a bit and then put it all back together again - it's the vaping equivalent of turning it off and on again




True.... But you vastly underestimate the levels of my laziness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom

n0ugh7_zw said:


> True.... But you vastly underestimate the levels of my laziness



In that case....drop some tissue in the base and let it soak up the condensation - replace once per day

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz

The condensation is normal. It happens because the cold air coming in is heated by the heat generated by the coil leaving moisture in the base.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom

Dubz said:


> The condensation is normal. It happens because the cold air coming in is heated by the heat generated by the coil leaving moisture in the base.



A tiny bit of moisture sure, but not anything that would leak out...that's a bit heavy for what should be accumulating in the base


----------



## Raslin

So having never build a coil to speak of, I rebuilt a 1.2 ohm OOC coil today. Followed rips video, it took me about 3 min. 1.2 on the dot and vapes like a champ.
I love my subtanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

